# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video > [Video] JVC HR-D120EM VHS βιντεο

## dj_fivos_sak

Καλησπερα. Πηρα αυτο το παλιο VCR του 1983. Αλλαξα ιμαντες, παιζει αλλα δεν δειχνει εικονα ή δειχνει χαλια ενω ο ηχος ειναι τελειος. Δοκιμασα RF και BNC σε τρεις τηλεροασεις. Οριστε και ενα βιντεακι..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XD75F-_WEwI

Ευχαριστω!

----------


## dj_fivos_sak

Να προσθέσω και κάτι άλλο. Το ολοκληρωμένο της προενισχυσης κεφαλων  είναι το HA11724 της Hitachi.

----------


## xrhstos1978

κεφαλη καθαρησες? ισως να θελει αλλαγη. δες και το φρενο αν ειναι οκ

----------


## dj_fivos_sak

Καθάρισα όλο τον μηχανισμό. Δεν νομίζω ότι φταίει κεφαλή. Το φρένο back tension είναι οκ χωρίς να έχει ξεκολλήσει το τσοχακι.

----------


## νεκταριοος

εγω θα ελεγα κεφαλη . χωρις παρεξηγιση ομως αν δεν γνωριζεις κατι καλυτερα πηγενε σε εναν μαστορα ,και ρωτα πωσο θα παιει η επισκευη του αξιζει.. λοιπων το βλεπω σε καλη κατασταση εσωτερικα παντως , αυτα τα βιντεο ειναι αθανατα εχω και εγω 2 χιτατσι   .

Α  και μην χτυπας την πλακετουλα του .

----------


## betacord85

ρε φοιβο απο την μια κοκορευεσαι οτι βρισκεις βιντεο αλλαζεις τους ιμαντες και το παιζεις μαστορας...και μετα που γ@μας τα βιντεο μπαινεις σε διαφωρα φορουμ και ζητας συμβουλες για να τα επισκευασεις...οχι δεν θα σου δωσουν συμβουλες αλλα θα σε κραζουν...και ακομα και να τα πας σε μαστορα θα σε σταμπαρουν και θα σου παρουν πανω απο 80 ευρω για καθε επισκευη...καλη συνεχεια ελπιζω να μην κανεις τις ιδιες μ@λακιες στο τ30 και στα 5350 γιατι δεν παιζουν ανταλακτικα και αν τα βρεις δεν θα τα καλιμπαρεις οπως βγηκαν απο το εργοστασιο...καλη συνεχεια...και κατι τελευταιο μην ανακατευεσαι μην δινεις προσωπικα δεδομενα σε αλλους...

----------


## dj_fivos_sak

Τα φορουμ για να δινουν συμβουλες ο ενας στον αλλον φτιαχτηκαν. Μαστορας δεν το επαιξα ποτε. Συλλεκτης ειμαι και μου αρεσει να σκλαλιζω τετοια μηχανηματα. Το συγκεκριμενο δεν το γ@μησα εγω. Ηταν ετσι απο την αρχη. Αυτο το ειχαν πεταμενο μεσα σε μια αποθηκη στη Θεσσαλονικη και μου το εδωσαν για 8 ευρω. Ασε που η προσοψη ειναι απο το Γερμανικο HR-D121 με 12 preset αντι για 8...

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

Το τελευταίο πράγμα που κοιτάς σε ένα βίντεο είναι η κεφαλή 
Αυτό επειδή είναι πολύ παλιό θέλει ξήλωμα και φτιάξιμο απο την αρχή

----------


## νεκταριοος

παντως  ειναι ωραια μηχανηματα  αυτα τα παλια

----------


## dj_fivos_sak

Βρηκα σε αγγελια ενα ενδιαφερον εργαλειο για την μετρηση κεφαλων.
http://www.xe.gr/hlektronika/vcr|ad-225049830.html

Να το παρω για να τεσταρω τις κεφαλες?

----------


## chip

δεν ξέρω από βίντεο οπότε σίγουρα δεν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω, αλλά θα σου συστήσω να πάρεις κανένα βιβλίο με θεωρία και ανίχνευση βλαβών βίντεο, διαφορετικά άκου τη συμβουλή του Μπάμπη...

----------


## dj_fivos_sak

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά για τις απαντήσεις σας. Φίλε chip ξέρεις που θα βρω κάτι τέτοιο? Είναι πολύ ξεπερασμενες αυτές οι συσκευές.

----------


## chip

παλιά είχε και ο παπασωτηρίου... τώρα ψάξε σε google και σε amazon (και ebay)... πιθανόν μεταχειρισμένο...
συνήθως ο τιτλος θα είναι κατι στυλ video recorder troubleshooting, repair, service, faults...
κατι τέτοιο πχ
http://www.amazon.com/Troubleshootin...ing+and+repair

ή

http://www.amazon.com/Troubleshootin...ecorder+repair

απο το πρώτο μπορείς να πάρεις μία γεύση για το περιεχόμενο εδώ
https://books.google.gr/books?id=NXE...orders&f=false

----------


## dj_fivos_sak

Ευχαριστω! Ψαχνοντας βρηκα και αυτο:

https://www.ianos.gr/video-theoria-k...s-0113344.html

----------


## chip

τώρα νομίζω οτι αρχίζεις να μπαίνεις στο σωστό δρόμο  :Wink:

----------

